# Perch fishing in SW Ohio



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

I was wondering if there's any places that are good to fish for perch in SW because I have never caught a perch or fished for them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I have caught perch in the GMR, but not many, most on accident while fishing for smallmouth. Never caught one a lure, either on live or dead minnows.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Campbell Lakes Preserve in Harrison have stocked Perch but those are DEEP lakes and unless you have a canoe or kayak with a graph, you might be just as lucky shooting arrows at the stars. They have stocked them for sure though.....


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> I have caught perch in the GMR, but not many, most on accident while fishing for smallmouth. Never caught one a lure, either on live or dead minnows.


Say whaaaat
you think they are native?


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

kingofamberley said:


> Say whaaaat
> you think they are native?


Yes, I would say they are native to the GMR.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

QueticoMike said:


> Yes, I would say they are native to the GMR.


Yellow perch are native to the GMR ( not so for the LMR ).


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I know Lake Isabella stocks perch on occasion in the spring and the fall- pay lake though and I think you can only keep 6. The only place I have caught perch in SW Ohio though is Caesar's Creek- never in large numbers though I think 5 or maybe 6 is the most I ever caught at one time. Good size though from 9-13 inches. Minnows and night crawlers or 2 inch twister tail jigs.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Rocky Fork lake has them, some fish for them on a regular basis.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ive caught a few from ceasars creek..VERY few..and far between though..one last year and maybe two or three collectively in the last few years. I too have pulled a couple from the GMR..none this year but i have in the past..usually below low head dams..fishing with a worm or minnow


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> Yellow perch are native to the GMR ( not so for the LMR ).


Wow, the upper GMR watershed really is very different than the lower. That is cool.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

QueticoMike said:


> I have caught perch in the GMR, but not many, most on accident while fishing for smallmouth. Never caught one a lure, either on live or dead minnows.


What part of the GMR were you fishing I don't know as much about it as a lot of people on here but in the summer I fish it in taylorsville


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive caught 4 or 5 over 20+ years of fishing around the rivers of Dayton. in the GMR near Miamisburg and Piqua, and the LMR near Beavercreek and another near Oregonia and the Mad River near Fairborn that i can remember. Your best bet would be to fish in local gravel pits. Early spring when they are nar the banks would be the best time to chase them with minnows deep under a float right near the bottom. Of course I have them in my pond but that doesnt count..

Salmonid


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Fisherfourlife said:


> I was wondering if there's any places that are good to fish for perch in SW because I have never caught a perch or fished for them
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



grand lake st mary's does


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

CJ Brown NE of Springfield has increasing numbers of yellow perch, last summer caught 2 at 8+" and many smaller ones. They are the primary reason we did the cover project to provide them spawning cover to drape their strings of eggs upon. (SEEMED to work, too...hope Debra Walters doesn`t read this !)


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

It's true Grand Lake has a perch population. The netting crew that works to remove rough fish from the lake frequently reports netting good sized yellow perch (and walleye, too). But, the perch population doesn't appear substantial enough to actually target perch. There was a time, in the 80's I think it was, when perch were numerous and anglers reported catches of 50+ fish. For the first time ever the DNR stocked GLSM this spring with 100,000+ fingerlings in an attempt to kick-start the population.

I started fishing GLSM (again) in 2008, primarily for crappie. Never caught a perch there until this year. Two times very early in the year, like Feb and March, I caught a single perch while crappie fishing. One was on a crappie tube.....not tipped. The other was on a jig and 1" Gulp Alive minnow. Both fish were around 8.5", fat by my standards, and gorgeous looking.

If the state continues the stocking program, we could see a rejuvenated perch fishery in a few years. Maybe the GLSM anglers just don't know how to target perch yet, but I suspect the perch population is still in a 20-30 year down-cycle.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm wondering if perch became established in the GMR because of Indian Lake.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Fisherfourlife said:


> What part of the GMR were you fishing I don't know as much about it as a lot of people on here but in the summer I fish it in taylorsville


I fish mostly in Miami County.........


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

fisherforlife... if you want perch there are charter boats on lake erie
that goes after perch http://www.wecatchfish.com/index.htm
is one of many next year give them a call and see when they fish for perch
a friend of mine works for them


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Zaaspook, so long as perch have horizontal cover or limbs to drape their strings of eggs over, the hatch rates average about 80- 90+%. This can be on weeds, blowdowns, "C" trees that are deliberately weighted so they lay over, or even submerged old livestock fencing. Egg strings laid directly on the bottom have less that a 20% hatch rate as most are consumed or smother in the sediment...


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Ive done just fair perch fishing in kiser lake, in terms of numbers and size. Ive caught them drift fishing in a boat with a minnow and a split shot, and ice fishing. I don't think you would do as well fishing from the bank.

The fish at Lake Erie run much bigger, you'll read of them catching limits of 9 - 11 inch fish at the peak in the fall. My friend caught a 12 incher at Indian a couple of winters back.


----------

